
Paul Graham, Please Start a YC Podcast - dawie

======
lupin_sansei
I have a better idea. How about a reddit/digg style podcast channel on YC News
where users can submit links to mp3s, and the community upvotes them. And then
YC offers the top 10 as a podcast feed so you can automatically download them.

mp3s can be on startups, tech, entrepreneurialism etc.

~~~
dawie
I think thats a great idea. I am just so hungry for good podcasts and I go
through them by Wednesday every week. If they can do jobs, podcasts should be
easy.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Yes I love some of ITConversations (or whatever it's called now), but it's
like drinking from a firehose. I only want to the best ones.

We could also chuck in some classic ones like classic ones on Dr Dobbs etc.

~~~
dawie
I also want more startup/business related podcasts instead of straight up
technology podcasts

~~~
lupin_sansei
Yes! One I like to listen to is Venturevoice.

~~~
dawie
I like Venture voice, but they haven't had a new podcast in months and I have
listened to every single one of their podcasts.

------
pg
Sorry, podcasts are not my kind of thing. Jessica Livingston is about to start
a blog, though.

~~~
dawie
I think podcasts and essays are close. Podcasts are just more efficient....

Not even for the founders dinner speakers? Looking Forward to Jessica's blog.
I am about to finish her book.

~~~
pg
We could never record the speakers. Dinners are off the record so that
speakers can say things they would never dare to say publicly.

~~~
dawie
Makes sense. I am just so hungry for information and tired of reading.

Are you writing a June essay?

~~~
pg
Actually I've been working on News.YC lately. And advising 19 new startups. I
can just about remember what they're each working on...

~~~
brett
Think you're getting close to the upper limit of startups per session?

~~~
pg
I felt that way at the first dinner, but things are under control now.

------
dawie
I think a podcast by the YC partners would be cool too.

